# Clay Tavern Pipes



## Kakyuubi (Dec 21, 2012)

What are your guys' thoughts on a clay tavern pipe? I've always wanted a Churchwarden pipe, but I heard that clay tavern pipes make reasonably cheaper alternatives to actual Churchwardens. Thoughts?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The only caveat I would offer is that they are extremely fragile. If it was me, I'd probably go with a Missouri Meerschaum with a churchwarden stem. Walker Briar Works has them.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't have any experience with clay pipes yet, but from what I've read is that they offer pure, unadulterated tobacco taste and are real easy to clean; just put them in your fire pit or something and the fire will burn all grime away. You end up with a new pipe. The only downside is the fragility, as Mark has pointed out. 

So, if it's a churchwarden pipe you specifically want instead of a clay pipe, you can't go wrong with a "cobwarden". If however, you're interested in clay pipes, by all means go ahead! :smile:

And welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy your stay here! :grouphug:


----------

